# Carbon Tech Cheetah's



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

Those that shoot the Carbontech's do you you use the pin nocks? What type of target points will fit these arrows. Ive use them for hunting...now i'm going to use them for Field also.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Yes use a pin nock....other wise you are going to go through some shafts.

I used PDP points in the ones I built....


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Easton ACC -60 accessories will work in these shafts. I would reccomend using a G nock and the appropriate uni-bushing, the pins nock adaptors bend easily if you shoot tight groups. I also use the Easton ACC -60 points, 90 grains I think. 

Best of luck!


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Unibushings*

Crash...So your using a Easton unibushing with G nocks?


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

I also use the -60 unibushing in Cheetah 525 shafts along with -60 one piece bullet points. The points are available in 80, 90, 108, and also 70, I think.

I think Competition Products makes 100 and 110 for the Cheetah shafts.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I would go with the Uni-bushing and G-nocks myself. You may want to try the CB uni-bushing instead of the ACC 60. Its got a longer shank (probably not the right word, but the part that goes inside the shaft) to give better adhesion and alignment.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Crashman said:


> Easton ACC -60 accessories will work in these shafts. I would reccomend using a G nock and the appropriate uni-bushing, the pins nock adaptors bend easily if you shoot tight groups. I also use the Easton ACC -60 points, 90 grains I think.
> 
> Best of luck!


Ditto. Same as my set-up. The Cheetah 3-D's are SWEET!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> I would go with the Uni-bushing and G-nocks myself. You may want to try the CB uni-bushing instead of the ACC 60. Its got a longer shank (probably not the right word, but the part that goes inside the shaft) to give better adhesion and alignment.


Yep I prefer the CB unibushing over the 3-60 one....but if I was going to go that route I would go with Beiters over G nocks.

But I would still prefer the pins over the unibushing....over the years I have gone through countless arrows with unibushings and Beiters or G nocks....I have yet to loose a shaft that has a pin in it. For me one is to many when there is a better option:wink:


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

The CB unibushing is slightly larger than the -60. They will be tight in some cheetah shafts but fine in others.

The last thing anyone should want to do it to insert a unibushing that is too tight. It will untimately cause the shaft to split slightly on the end after a lot of use.

Another unibushing that fits very nice and has a long shank is the ADY bushing that Larry Wise sells for his Phantom shafts. These are for glue on nocks and have a scribe line for cutting the tip off to make a unibushing. After cutting it to be a unibushing, it weighs 9.0 grains vs 7.2 for the -60 and 7.3 for the CB.

The CB bushings fit perfectly in Gold Tip shafts.


----------



## dhunt1 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Great!*

You guys are Great! That's the info i needed to get my arrows ready for Field. Iv'e shot the Cheetahs for hunting and really liked them. Ive got my Shibuya sight in and ordered my Specialty housing now the final stage is the lense. I think i'll invest in the True Spot 4x...any good dealers for this lense?


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

FS560 said:


> The CB unibushing is slightly larger than the -60. They will be tight in some cheetah shafts but fine in others.
> 
> The last thing anyone should want to do it to insert a unibushing that is too tight. It will untimately cause the shaft to split slightly on the end after a lot of use.
> 
> ...


The CB's are also a perfect fit for the Speed Pro shafts.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

dhunt1 said:


> Crash...So your using a Easton unibushing with G nocks?


Yes that is what i am using. As you see though, there are lots of options available to you. Best of luck no matter what way you go!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

ccwilder3 said:


> The CB's are also a perfect fit for the Speed Pro shafts.


Also for CX maximas...they fit better than the -60 in those...


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

psargeant said:


> I would go with the Uni-bushing and G-nocks myself. You may want to try the CB uni-bushing instead of the ACC 60. Its got a longer shank (probably not the right word, but the part that goes inside the shaft) to give better adhesion and alignment.



+1
The ones I have now just have Super nocks. But the next bunck I build will have G-nocks and bushings. Like Hornet said, if you dont protect the back end, you WILL damage arrows:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Are these .246id? will my GT pin nocks fit? :noidea:


----------

